# tech help



## Sarah (Dec 19, 2003)

could someone give me a hand? All of a sudden my comp stopped showing letters w/ accents. When one of those appears i get a nassssssssty empty box. Could someone help?


----------



## Khamul (Dec 19, 2003)

The font doesn't support it. Change your font.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 19, 2003)

how?


----------



## fat baggins (Dec 19, 2003)

Sarah-- I'm running IE 6.0; if I click Tools>Internet Options>Fonts (button near the bottom), it allows me to change them.

HTH!
fb


----------



## Sarah (Dec 19, 2003)

What do i set it to?


----------



## fat baggins (Dec 19, 2003)

Sorry sweetie-- I really don't know.

Best recommendation: WRITE DOWN what the current setting is, then experiment with the various ones 'till you get what you want. Worst case, you can put it back to what it is now if you don't find what you're looking for.

No shortcut to it, I'm afraid.

fb


----------



## Sarah (Dec 21, 2003)

Yay! I fixed it. If it happens to anyone else, let them know that it's papyrus.


----------

